# Can Betta fish throw up ????



## LittleAldo (Apr 14, 2010)

My Boyfriend bought me my first betta last week from Petco, yesterday i was looking at him swim, lol, so i saw this white string like things coming out of his mouth. Does anyone know if it can be throw up or what could be wrong ????


----------



## kingb (Dec 7, 2009)

i had the same thing happen to my betta a couple of weeks back and another member said that sometimes bettas when full seem to do this. what are you feeding him and how much as you should be careful not to overfeed.


----------



## LittleAldo (Apr 14, 2010)

Well i feed him a couple of flakes a day of BettaMin tropical medley. Although sometimes i throw in a few extra ones because i dont see him eat much. Thanks i have to watch it with how much cause i probably may have fed him a little too much. have you seen your fish do it anymore since ?? what do you feed yours ??


----------



## kingb (Dec 7, 2009)

he has not been doing it because i used to feed him 7 pellets a day and now i only feed him 4. its also recommended that you fast your betta for one day which im now doing. my advice is probably to try feeding him pellets and see how that works.


----------



## LittleAldo (Apr 14, 2010)

Oh ok those are good ideas. I will get the pallets and fast him and see how that works for him. Im pretty sure that will help. Thank you !!!!


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

Pre-soak pellets in tank water (in a seperate cup, like a medicine cup. No need for anything big). It will help prevent constipation. I recommend around or at least 30 seconds.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Yeah, that sounds like a good plan for U, littleAldo.


----------



## fantails (Apr 15, 2010)

LittleAldo said:


> Well i feed him a couple of flakes a day of BettaMin tropical medley. Although sometimes i throw in a few extra ones because i dont see him eat much. Thanks i have to watch it with how much cause i probably may have fed him a little too much. have you seen your fish do it anymore since ?? what do you feed yours ??


Just remember that the Betta's stomach is the size of his eye so do not feed a lot of pellets because they do swell. I have a Betta and I only give him 2 pellets per meal only. You also have to vary their diet. Flakes have no nutritious valve. Hope this helps


----------

